

Pressure-sensitive keyboard - mark_h
http://procrastineering.blogspot.com/2009/08/pressure-sensitive-keyboard.html

======
lallysingh
So when I'm angry it can TYPE IN ALL CAPS AUTOMATICALLY!

Other than that, adding pressure sensitivity to a keyboard isn't innovation,
finding a good use for it is.

~~~
ars
It's good for games.

I can also see a use for keyboard shortcuts: Press lightly to delete a letter,
a little harder a word, harder still a line, and really hard for a paragraph.

4 levels of modulation might be too much for accurate use, but three should be
workable.

~~~
rbanffy
I can think of modulating auto-repeat. But not much more...

------
Flemlord
I see several subtle uses for this in day-to-day applications. When holding
down the arrow keys, it would be nice if my cursor moved faster if I was
pressing harder. Same with any key repetition. Right now, repeat speed is time
sensitive, so if I'm backspacing to delete an entire paragraph, I need to wait
a few seconds for it to speed up. Then I have to time it just right to prevent
overshooting and deleting more than my target paragraph.

Another practical use--I wish my Tivo remote had pressure-sensitive keys. I
could zip forward then gradually back off as I approach the end of my
commercial block. Just like one of those professional video editing systems,
where the operator has total control of how slowly/quickly they can zip
through the video.

They should get rid of the "typing harder makes your letters bigger" part of
the demo. It made me cringe.

------
forgotmypasswd
The "low-resolution multitouch" thing was interesting. I would really like a
keyboard that doubles as a touchpad. I want a mouse closer to my fingers. (but
I hate the nub)

------
weaksauce
I really want to play a game of Thief: The Dark Project with this setup!

I love that game.

